# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Jarquarium



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

Just some Java moss, a rock, and some laterite in a glass jar! I just wanted something small and was happy with how it turned out. I thought I'd post it given the current popularity of super-tiny aquariums right now in the reef aquarium world.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Very cute! How long has it been set up?


----------

